# Du kannst dich hier hinsetzen



## Agiii

Hallo,

welche Alternative ist korrekt:

Du kannst dich gerne hier hinsetzen
Du kannst dich gerne hier setzen

?


----------



## Cliff Barnes

Hallo

hinsetzen


----------



## Demiurg

Oder:
_
Du kannst dich gerne hierhin setzen._


----------



## bearded

Kann man anstatt 'sich hier hinsetzen' nicht einfach sagen 'sich hersetzen'?


----------



## Frieder

„Setz dich her” sagt man südlich des Weißwurstäquators („sitz di her”). Im Rest des Landes sagt man meistens „setz dich hier hin”.


----------



## bearded

Interessant.
Ich bin nämlich verrückt nach Weißwürsten.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Kann man anstatt 'sich hier hinsetzen' nicht einfach sagen 'sich hersetzen'?


Standardsprachlich nein.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Standardsprachlich nein.


Bei einer Ergänzung wie ''zu mir'' wäre aber _sich hersetzen _auch nördlich des Weißwurstäquators richtig, denke ich.
Setz dich zu mir her (nicht 'setz dich hier zu mir hin').
Stimmt's?
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Frieder

In dem Fall würde ich „setz dich zu mir” sagen. 

Duden sagt sogar „setz dich her [zu mir]” und kennzeichnet es nicht als regional.


----------



## bearded

Im WRDictionary finde ich das Beispiel  _Setz dich zu mir her!
hersetzen - Wörterbuch Deutsch-Englisch - WordReference.com_


----------



## Kajjo

_Setz dich [doch] zu mir!_

Das wäre standardsprachlich und absolut idiomatisch.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> „Setz dich her” sagt man südlich des Weißwurstäquators („sitz di her”). Im Rest des Landes sagt man meistens „setz dich hier hin”.


Für mich besteht ein Unterschied zwischen „Setz dich [hier] her” (= hin zum Sprecher - wie "Komm her!") und „setz dich hier hin” (= weg vom Sprecher - wie "Geh dorthin!").


Frieder said:


> Duden sagt sogar „setz dich her [zu mir]” und kennzeichnet es nicht als regional.


(Q.E.D.)


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Für mich besteht ein Unterschied zwischen „Setz dich [hier] her” (= hin zum Sprecher - wie "Komm her!") und „setz dich hier hin” (= weg vom Sprecher - wie "Geh dorthin!").


Ich sehe diesen Unterschied in der Praxis nicht. Der Platz wird ja immer abweichend vom Sprecher sein und "hier hin" (meist offensichtlich der Platz neben oder gegenüber dem Sprecher) ist ja nicht "dorthin". -- "Hier her" und "hier hin" ist für mich in allen praktischen Belangen identisch.

Ich gebe aber zu, dass die strikte Unterscheidung hin/her in Norddeutschland nicht ganz so tief gefühlt wird und "her" hier viel seltener verwendet wird.


----------



## Pflaenzchen

Agiii said:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Alternative ist korrekt:
> 
> Du kannst dich gerne hier hinsetzen
> Du kannst dich gerne hier setzen
> 
> ?


beide

die erste ist nur freundlicher, evtl.


----------



## JClaudeK

Pflaenzchen said:


> beide


_Du kannst dich gerne hier setzen. _
ist falsch. (Das wurde doch schon gesagt!)


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> _Du kannst dich gerne hier setzen. _
> ist falsch. (Das wurde doch schon gesagt!)


Ja, ich erinnere mich noch an diesen Thread: gerne (zwei Bedeutungen).


----------



## Pflaenzchen

daß es gesagt wurde, habe ich gesehen, daß die Behauptung logisch begründet würde, nicht.

der Unterschied zwischen den beiden obigen Sätzen besteht nur in der Bevorzugung von setzen oder hinsetzen. 

zwei exakt exakt identische Sätze, die Vorsilbe eine reine Geschmacksfrage.

zwei exakt identische "gerne" s.


----------



## JClaudeK

Pflaenzchen said:


> zwei exakt exakt identische Sätze, die Vorsilbe eine reine Geschmacksfrage.


Glaubst du das wirklich. 

Ohne "hin" oder eine Ortsbestimmung geht es in diesem Satz (_Du kannst dich gerne hier setzen._) nicht!
Setz dich hier! 
Setz dich hier*hin*/hier*her*/ *neben mich*. !
Oder
Setz dich!


----------



## Maformatiker

JClaudeK said:


> Ohne "hin" oder eine Ortsbestimmung geht es in diesem Satz (_Du kannst dich gerne hier setzen._) nicht!


_Du kannst dich hier gerne setzen!_ geht auf jeden Fall.

Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, denke ich wie Pflaenzchen, dass auch die andere Reihenfolge möglich ist, allerdings ist das 'hier' dann unbetont und bezieht sich auf die ganze Umgebung.

Bsp. Man ist in einem Tempel und weiß nicht, ob man sich (hin)setzen darf. Der Reiseführer sagt: "Ihr könnt euch hier gerne setzen." / "Ihr könnt euch gerne hier setzen".

Ich muss aber zugeben, dass die zweite Reihenfolge ungewöhnlich ist.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> _Du kannst dich gerne hier setzen. _
> ist falsch. (Das wurde doch schon gesagt!)





Maformatiker said:


> _Du kannst dich hier gerne setzen!_ geht auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, denke ich wie Pflaenzchen, dass auch die andere Reihenfolge möglich ist, allerdings ist das 'hier' dann unbetont und bezieht sich auf die ganze Umgebung.



Ich stimme Maformiker und Pflänzchen zu.

Wir haben hier keinen weiteren Kontext.
Deshalb kann es korrekt sein. Auch wenn schon gesagt wurde, dass es falsch wäre.

Ich würde eventuell sagen: "Du kannst dich hier gerne setzen." Allerdings ist in "D_u kannst dich gerne hier setzen" _ "gerne" besonders betont.

Die Bedeutung ist dann aber vielleicht:  "Du kannst dich gerne (bei uns/bei unserer Veranstaltung) setzen, du brauchst nicht zu stehen."

Die genauen Umstände machen es aber normalerweise klar, was gemeint ist.

Man muss auch den umgangssprachlichen Kontext beachten, in dem solche Wendungen verwendet werden.

"Hier" hat aber hier manchmal eine andere Bedeutung als in "Du kannst dich gerne hier hinsetzen."
Wenn man einen Platz anbieten möchte, ist deshalb "Du kannst dich gerne hier hinsetzen" besser.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maformatiker said:


> _Du kannst dich hier gerne setzen!_ geht auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Bsp. Man ist in einem Tempel und weiß nicht, ob man sich (hin)setzen darf. Der Reiseführer sagt: "Ihr könnt euch hier gerne setzen."


In Deinem Beispiel, wo sich "hier" auf "den Tempel" bezieht, funktioniert "Ihr könnt euch hier gerne setzen [anstatt stehenzubleiben].", sonst nicht.



Maformatiker said:


> Ich muss aber zugeben, dass die zweite Reihenfolge ungewöhnlich ist.


Mehr als ungewöhnlich.
"Ihr könnt euch gerne hier setzen".  klingt für mich, auch im von Dir konstruierten Zusammenhang, falsch.

Cross-posted


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> "Ihr könnt euch gerne hier setzen". klingt für mich, auch im von Dir konstruierten Zusammenhang, falsch


Wie sprichst Du es? Ohne Betonung auf "gerne" würde ich es auch als falsch empfinden.
Ich gehe ebenfalls nach dem Klang. Also nach mündlicher Sprache.
Ich betone es auf "gerne".
Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es andere Klangmöglichkeiten gibt, die für mich korrekt wären.


*edit:*
PS: Im mündlichen Bereich gibt es oft starke regionale bzw. soziale Unterschiede.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Wie sprichst Du es? Ohne Betonung auf "gerne" würde ich es auch als falsch empfinden.
> Ich betone es auf "gerne".


Ich betone den Satz auf "hier" - Nebenbetonung auf "gerne" -  und da funktioniert mMn nur
1) "Ihr könnt euch *hier* (in diesem Tempel*) gerne setzen, (im Gegensatz zu dem anderen Tempel, wo man sich nicht setzen durfte)."
bzw. (mMn. am besten) 
2) "*Hier* ihr könnt euch gerne setzen."

*Nebenbei gesagt: in asiatischen Tempeln gibt es im Allgemeinen keine Sitzgelegenheiten.


----------



## Hutschi

In dieser Betonung stimme ich zu.

Aber es braucht kein Tempel zu sein.

In meiner Betonung: Ihr könnt euch *gern *(hier) (bei uns) setzen, ihr braucht nicht zu stehen.


----------

